

Save $50 a minute, per person, per shower a year - tyrianstyrant
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sprav/sprav-turn-your-shower-into-a-smart-shower?ref=live

======
grkballer44
If only it had speakers built in, decent piece of hardware

